# CCT with Stackmat on a Mac?



## camcuber (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello, I can run CCT on my Mac with no issues (Newest iMac 21.5 inch). I was wondering where I need to plug my stackmat timer into to use it with CCT? Since the computer has a built in microphone for the webcam I wasn't sure if there was a hidden microphone port or what. I checked the back of the computer and didn't see anything next to the headphone jack. Help?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 5, 2010)

So yours doesn't look like this?


----------



## camcuber (Jan 5, 2010)

It does, and when I plugged it into that port, nothing happened. I have done this with my PC


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.apple.com/imac/specs.html

That website says that it has a microphone port.

[off topic]How did you get CCT to work on your Mac? I still can't figure it out.[/offtopic]


----------



## Stefan (Jan 5, 2010)

camcuber said:


> It does


That port right next to the headphone port is the audio in port, though, that's what should work and I wouldn't describe it as "didn't see anything".

Did you try the different mixers in CCT?


----------



## skarian (Jan 5, 2010)

so lucky, mine aint workin wth my 27inch


----------



## camcuber (Jan 5, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> camcuber said:
> 
> 
> > It does
> ...


Yes, and I am very new to this computer so sorry, I didn't realize that was what it was. I will be more careful next time, thanks


----------



## Weston (Jan 5, 2010)

I just texted you about this!

You need to change the audio input. Go to system preferences/sound/input/ and select "line in"
Then you need to restart CCT


----------



## camcuber (Jan 5, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> camcuber said:
> 
> 
> > It does
> ...


It says for a mixer that there is an audio imput one and neither of the mixers are working.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 5, 2010)

Weston said:


> I just texted you about this!
> 
> You need to change the audio input. Go to system preferences/sound/input/ and select "line in"
> Then you need to restart CCT





camcuber said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > camcuber said:
> ...


 

do what weston said. that'll fix it.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 5, 2010)

Weston said:


> I just texted you about this!



You never text me!
/IamSad 

@Cameron: Let us know if it works!


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 5, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> [off topic]How did you get CCT to work on your Mac? I still can't figure it out.[/offtopic]



There are plenty of threads on this subject.

And there seems to be two solutions at the moment. My hackish patch or the unofficial cct-0.9.5 release.


----------

